# Celebrities who wear Ball watch?



## readybrew (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I like BALL watch but my wife has never heard of it. We go to stores and they have never heard of BALL. She says if you are buying a watch buy ROLEX instead because then people know what it is. Is there any celebrity or famous person who wears BALL watch?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jul 17, 2010)

Try this link
YouTube - KISS drummer Eric Singer talks about Ball watches to Jeff Hess before Tampa, FL concert

and Denzel Washington in the taking of Pelham 123
https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/ball-movies-taking-pelham-1-2-3-a-269858.html


----------



## Boston Litigator (Aug 30, 2009)

Dr_Niss said:


> Try this link
> YouTube - KISS drummer Eric Singer talks about Ball watches to Jeff Hess before Tampa, FL concert
> 
> and Denzel Washington in the taking of Pelham 123
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/ball-movies-taking-pelham-1-2-3-a-269858.html


Wow. I was justing trying to figure out what watch he had in Pelham!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

William Shatner can be seen is his latest Sitcom sporting many different Ball watches including the Cannon Ball. If it is good enough for Captain Kirk...


----------



## Watch Stig (Dec 4, 2010)

Nathan Fillion used to wear a Skylab but now wears a 40mm Ohio.


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Watch Stig said:


> Nathan Fillion used to wear a Skylab but now wears a 40mm Ohio.


Very cool. The Science Channel shows reruns of Firefly on Sunday evenings.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

May be this can help you :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/there-any-celebrity-ball-watch-owners-151942.html


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

I prefer the make and fit of Ball vs. Rolex, as well I stray away from Rolex for the same reason she thinks it a good idea.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I would love a Rolex sub but the last reason I would buy it would be for the name.

I love the fact that Ball is such an understated brand. The quality is easily on par with Omega and Breitling but generally costs less. Thanks for sharing the links above. Ever since I've received my ball, I've felt no urges to visit the sales forum.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Based on what I have seen from this years Basel releases Ball can easily stand on it's own against the B, O and R brand of watches. If you look at O brand they have the PO line now with ceramic bezels for 2011. I've always liked this line but I feel Ball's releases go past these and are classy in competitive sizes. We'll see when it comes out, but by appearances the Black dial 3000M ceramic bezel is a worthy competitor against the R brand SDDS with its monoblock case. Thankfully they did not list the features on the chapter ring like the R brand. Maybe we need a polished RR on the dial for our symbol. Since there are always a few watches that are not shown we may have not seen the best yet. Given what was shown all look like hits. I really don't see anything I don't like. This could be a great year for Ball and I would just tell your wife you want a Ball since you want to be ahead of the curve.


----------

